# canning cajeta?



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

Can I can cajeta so that it does not have to be refridgerated? Does it need to be pressure canned, or just boiled?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Scroll down on this website:
http://www.everything-goat-milk.com/cajeta.html


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't know about those instructions for canning. I can't think of any approved canning methods that just wait for a pop any longer (last one I used was my grandmother old lime pickle recipe). Most of them now require at least a 10 minute water bath, cajeta is so thick I can't imagine even that would be long enough.


----------

